# How did you get your HR-22 or 23



## Steve Ruddy (Nov 8, 2006)

I just asked DTV to send me a free upgrade for my existing HR-10 and told them my other HR-20 was making noise so I just received two units one is a HR20-100S and the other a HR21-200. I was disappointed neither were the HR-22 0r 23. I couldn't even get them to send me 2 black units. They just said what the warehouse has is what you'll get. So how did anyone that has the 22 or 23 go about getting it?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Bought them at retail or just plain lucky.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

I went on the Directv.com website last Friday and saw that I qualified for a new HD DVR for $99, placed the order that morning and Saturday evening I received a brand new HR22-100 in sealed retail packaging via FedEx overnight delivery.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

I upgraded my R15 with one of our retail stock. HR22-100. I got my HR20-100 when that was the current shipping model.
In the HSP network you get what's on the truck. Dealers and retail have more current stock.


----------



## TTran (Dec 17, 2008)

Just got an HD-DVR HR23 through DirecTV for free. New service.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

my HR22 came in the installers truck last week


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

My H20 was recalled, and I complained about downtime, and wanted another dvr instead, so they told me to go to Best Buy and purchase whatever I wanted, and they would credit me the $99 value of the H20 plus shipping. I bought a HR22 and they credited me $118 so my net cost was the same as if I had upgraded on their website, but I got it the same day, and got the one I wanted.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

LameLefty said:


> I went on the Directv.com website last Friday and saw that I qualified for a new HD DVR for $99, placed the order that morning and Saturday evening I received a brand new HR22-100 in sealed retail packaging via FedEx overnight delivery.


 Same here. I got the same deal last week. Plus I received one earlier in the week as a replacement for an HR20-700 that the hard drive died in.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Ordered a new HD DVR from DirecTV over the phone and the installer brought the HR22-100.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

You can always get the phone number of the installer from Directv and call them to see exactly when they expect to be there and then ask them if they have an HR22 or HR23 and if they do they will bring it with them and install it.

But you have to let them know ahead of time what you want and usually if possible they will acommodate you.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

My first HR22 came from CC. My second directly from D* in a new retail package


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> I went on the Directv.com website last Friday and saw that I qualified for a new HD DVR for $99, placed the order that morning and Saturday evening I received a brand new HR22-100 in sealed retail packaging via FedEx overnight delivery.


Help please.....How do you see if you qualify for a $99 HD DVR upgrade on DirecTv site? Where exactly is that shown?


----------



## Dad61 (Sep 26, 2008)

I got my HR 22 DVR because the repair guy got sick and tired of coming all the way out here to the boonies to replace my HR 21(3 times in a month) I said "why don't you just give me a HR 22 instead" he said "good idea" and did it.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

wrj said:


> Help please.....How do you see if you qualify for a $99 HD DVR upgrade on DirecTv site? Where exactly is that shown?


Some people see $99, some people see $199, some may even see free.

You must log into your account and go to the equipment order page.

Every time, I've gotten a better deal by calling and asking, than what was offered on the page.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ordered a second HD-DVR about 2 months ago and an HR22 was just what Directv sent me.

Never even mentioned it on the phone when I was ordering it as I knew it is pretty much just whatever gets sent.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The issue is that if you are a new customer or doing an upgrade where you didn't have an HD-DVR before, you'll usually get a new receiver.

If you are having a receiver REPLACED, you'll usually get a refurb receiver if one is available.

Exceptions do happen both ways, but as a rule, what I wrote above is how it works.


----------



## fjcastro (Jan 29, 2007)

My old HR21-700 was fried after a recent software rollout. They replaced it with the HR22-100. Didn't make any specific request for it.


----------



## Xalky (Nov 10, 2008)

I got a brand spankin HR22 for a $99 upgrade from an SDDVr about a month ago. I also just had an HR21 fry on me last week and they replaced that with another hr21 which is a refurbished. 

I think the way it works, is that if you are paying or a new install, you'll probably get the latest and greatest. If you're getting a free warranty replacement you'll probably get a refurbished.

I'd be pissed if they replaced my HR22 with an HR21...that's for sure.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

About a month ago I got a brand new 22 shipped to me for a replacement for a 20....and it was only manufactured like 2 months prior to when I received it.


----------



## Uncle Lar (Feb 25, 2007)

Ordered DTV as a new customer last week. They installed it yesterday. Was a HR23-700. It was free.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Bought my HR22 at BestBuy. It would be nice when paying for a box at D* that they allowed you to specify which box you want for the price. When getting a free box I can see where it would be whatever they have but when paying you should be able to specify.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Aren't they exactly the same as the HR20?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Aren't they exactly the same as the HR20?


Functionally, aside from the lack of OTA tuners, yes.

The HR21 is an HR20 minus OTA.
The HR22 is the same, but with a bigger drive.
The HR23 has the bigger drive, plus wideband satellite tuners, eliminating BBCs from the signal chain (irrelevant for people on SWM setups).


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I thought the HR21 had a 320GB drive vs. the HR20-700 with a 300GB, but I may be wrong on that.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

RAD said:


> I thought the HR21 had a 320GB drive vs. the HR20-700 with a 300GB, but I may be wrong on that.


You're right. Some late-production HR20's may have had the 320GB drive as well I think. It adds a few hours of HD recording capacity, more or less.


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

Which menu to see what size HDD is installed?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I don't think there's any menu that will tell you the size of the drive.


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

IIP said:


> I don't think there's any menu that will tell you the size of the drive.


I can't find either. Not even the max capacity in hours? Jeez...


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

You can find all of that info right here if you do a Search. You can find what kind and size drives are in each unit along with other posts that will tell you how many hours of recording capacity you get for MPEG-2 recording and MPEG-4 recording, etc.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

hiker said:


> I can't find either. Not even the max capacity in hours? Jeez...


There isn't any menu option.

Just the percent available bar in the play list. :grin:

HR20 - 300GB drive ≈50hrs MPEG-4 HD (some late models have 320GB)
HR21 - 320GB drive ≈50hrs MPEG-4 HD 
HR22 - 500GB drive ≈100hrs MPEG-4 HD 
HR23 - 500GB drive ≈100hrs MPEG-4 HD

When ever I've tried to compare the amount recorded against the amount available it is always within ±10%.

YMMV 

Mike


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Here is some info and I'll see if I can find anther great post about capacity.

The HR20/HR21 had either 300GB or 320GB HDD. With roughly 100GB reserved space. So HR20/HR21 has 200GB of user space (~50 hours of MPEG4-HD) and the HR22/HR23 have 400GB of user space (~100 hours of MPEG4-HD).

Some more info on capacity sizes of drives in hR DVRs.

HR20-700-- 300g
HR20-100-- 320g
HR21-100-- 320g
HR21-200-- 320g
HR21-700-- 320g
HR22-100-- 500g
HR23-700-- 500g


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> ...
> HR20 - 300GB drive ≈50hrs MPEG-4 HD (some late models have 320GB)
> ...


Thanks. The reason I want the software to show it on a menu is that I'm curious to know if I have 320GB on my 2 HR20's. I guess I'll need to open up the cases if my curiosity gets the best of me. :lol:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Just take the five screws off with a Torx screwdriver and check out the hard drive. You may have to take off the front panel if I remember correctly so be careful with that piece and the ribbon that connects it to the motherboard.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Of course we all know that opening your box is a violation of the lease agreement. 

I'm just sayin'. :grin:

Mike


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, if you don't own your box you will be violating your Directv agreement which means that if they find out you will be charged full price for the unit and then you can do anything with it that you want to.


----------



## todd1010 (Dec 27, 2008)

Well I haven't had my service installed yet but I told them I want 2 of the HR-23 HD-DVR's when they install on Friday.

I told them that if they don't bring the HR-23's then I won't sign any service agreement and they'll waste both my time and essentially the installers time. I'm told that the installer will call several days before the install to verify and at that time I'll tell him that if he doesn't have the 2 HR-23's then don't bother to come out. I don't want to waste anyones time because I know what I want and all of this can be avoided if they just bring the right tuners.

We'll see how this goes on Friday! Wish me luck...


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

todd1010 said:


> Well I haven't had my service installed yet but I told them I want 2 of the HR-23 HD-DVR's when they install on Friday.
> 
> I told them that if they don't bring the HR-23's then I won't sign any service agreement and they'll waste both my time and essentially the installers time. I'm told that the installer will call several days before the install to verify and at that time I'll tell him that if he doesn't have the 2 HR-23's then don't bother to come out. I don't want to waste anyones time because I know what I want and all of this can be avoided if they just bring the right tuners.
> 
> We'll see how this goes on Friday! Wish me luck...


Good luck, but if this doesn't work out, you may not get a second chance.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

richierich said:


> Just take the five screws off with a Torx screwdriver and check out the hard drive. You may have to take off the front panel if I remember correctly so be careful with that piece and the ribbon that connects it to the motherboard.


You may not want to do this if you don't own the receiver .. even then, I believe the HR20-700s have the HDD upside down so you couldn't even tell (although I might be remembering this wrong).


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> You may not want to do this if you don't own the receiver .. even then, I believe the HR20-700s have the HDD upside down so you couldn't even tell (although I might be remembering this wrong).


Come on, not you. 

I tired to look at the First Looks with Earl's pictures but the links don't work.

Ya know, not that I don't believe you or anything....

Mike


----------



## dave2323 (Dec 29, 2008)

So if I want OTA my only choice is the 20 with less space?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

dave2323 said:


> So if I want OTA my only choice is the 20 with less space?


No. You can add an AM21 tuner module to an HR21, 22 or 23 and have the same functionality.


----------



## dave2323 (Dec 29, 2008)

LameLefty said:


> No. You can add an AM21 tuner module to an HR21, 22 or 23 and have the same functionality.


Thanks. Do I need to request it before the installer comes out?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

dave2323 said:


> Thanks. Do I need to request it before the installer comes out?


Yes, if OTA is an important consideration for you, you need to let Directv know that before the installer arrives.


----------



## dave2323 (Dec 29, 2008)

LameLefty said:


> Yes, if OTA is an important consideration for you, you need to let Directv know that before the installer arrives.


Thank you sir.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Yes, if OTA is an important consideration for you, you need to let Directv know that before the installer arrives.





dave2323 said:


> Thank you sir.


I'm not sure if the Installers have the AM21 or not .. You may have to actually get the HR2x receiver first and then call DIRECTV and have them send you the AM21.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

dave2323 said:


> So if I want OTA my only choice is the 20 with less space?


No, you can use the AM21 add on ATSC tuners for $50 from DirecTV to add OTA to the HR21/HR22/HR23.


----------



## dave2323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> I'm not sure if the Installers have the AM21 or not .. You may have to actually get the HR2x receiver first and then call DIRECTV and have them send you the AM21.


Seems efficient.


----------



## dave2323 (Dec 29, 2008)

RAD said:


> No, you can use the AM21 add on ATSC tuners for $50 from DirecTV to add OTA to the HR21/HR22/HR23.


Thanks RAD. What're the chances they'll include it as part of the upgrade for free?


----------



## todd1010 (Dec 27, 2008)

paulman182 said:


> Good luck, but if this doesn't work out, you may not get a second chance.


I'm not worried about that especially if they want me as a customer they'll complete my order as I asked. If not I'll keep cable (which is very good here) or I'll see if Dish Network wants my business.


----------



## a k (Jan 1, 2008)

HR21=Costco $169 outrite Added a 1TB Esata. Even with a 500 drive you still will run short if you save many programs.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

dave2323 said:


> Thanks RAD. What're the chances they'll include it as part of the upgrade for free?


If they don't have HD locals for your area yet I've heard folks have good luck getting it for free. If they do have locals you can try the old but such and such channel that I watch isn't in HD on DirecTV, nicely, and maybe you can sweet talk the rep into giving it for free, it's luck of the draw on the CSR what you might be able to talk them into.


----------



## fst96se (Mar 20, 2007)

todd1010 said:


> Well I haven't had my service installed yet but I told them I want 2 of the HR-23 HD-DVR's when they install on Friday.
> 
> I told them that if they don't bring the HR-23's then I won't sign any service agreement and they'll waste both my time and essentially the installers time. I'm told that the installer will call several days before the install to verify and at that time I'll tell him that if he doesn't have the 2 HR-23's then don't bother to come out. I don't want to waste anyones time because I know what I want and all of this can be avoided if they just bring the right tuners.
> 
> We'll see how this goes on Friday! Wish me luck...


Thinking about dropping Dish (two Vip722s) and getting Direct with two HR-23's. What did they charge you for the second HD DVR?


----------



## dave2323 (Dec 29, 2008)

RAD said:


> If they don't have HD locals for your area yet I've heard folks have good luck getting it for free. If they do have locals you can try the old but such and such channel that I watch isn't in HD on DirecTV, nicely, and maybe you can sweet talk the rep into giving it for free, it's luck of the draw on the CSR what you might be able to talk them into.


I'll try that. Thanks again.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

a k said:


> HR21=Costco $169 outrite


It's still a leased receiver.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

My hard drive died on my HR21, and after they told me they couldn't guarantee which model I would get as a replacement, they told me that since I have been with them so long,if I wanted to go out and buy a new HR22, that they would credit my account $199, so I did. After a little less than a month, that HR22 was replaced with a new HR23 yesterday, because it was having a hardware problem, causing it to get low or no signal on many transponders.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

a k said:


> HR21=Costco $169 outrite





ACILLATEM said:


> It's still a leased receiver.


Yes, but honestly I believe that most people will find this arrangement to be more beneficial .. and besides the per-month cost is the same.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

It does seem that the HR23s are in the distribution stream a lot more than before .. From an installation perspective, it is the easiest of all of the HR2x models because the BBCs are never in play.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

todd1010 said:


> Well I haven't had my service installed yet but I told them I want 2 of the HR-23 HD-DVR's when they install on Friday.
> 
> I told them that if they don't bring the HR-23's then I won't sign any service agreement and they'll waste both my time and essentially the installers time. I'm told that the installer will call several days before the install to verify and at that time I'll tell him that if he doesn't have the 2 HR-23's then don't bother to come out. I don't want to waste anyones time because I know what I want and all of this can be avoided if they just bring the right tuners.
> 
> We'll see how this goes on Friday! Wish me luck...


If you really want an HR23-700 then I would call Directv before the installers arrive and get their number from Directv and then call the head installer or dispatcher and tell them that you want an HR23. If they have it you will get it but if not they may come with something else regardless of what the CSR told you.

Many times my installer was not told specifically of things that I had requested and I had to call back to have them insert it into the order to ensure that the installer knows what I want and will get credit for that in the installation.


----------



## yngdiego (Jul 28, 2007)

I just had my HR20 replaced with a black HR23. I called the installer yesterday to request the HR23, if they had any in stock. Sure enough he showed up with a brown box, and a shiny new HR23 in hand! 

My HR20 kept locking up with software updates, so DTV replaced it for me.


----------



## Steve Ruddy (Nov 8, 2006)

> I just had my HR20 replaced with a black HR23. I called the installer yesterday to request the HR23, if they had any in stock. Sure enough he showed up with a brown box, and a shiny new HR23 in hand!
> 
> My HR20 kept locking up with software updates, so DTV replaced it for me


I was under the assumption DTV sent you replacements for bad units. How did you actually get an installer to bring the replacement?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, my installer here in Atlanta still has not received any HR23-700 DVRs yet so I will have to keep checking back until he gets them in.


----------



## yngdiego (Jul 28, 2007)

Steve Ruddy said:


> > I just had my HR20 replaced with a black HR23. I called the installer yesterday to request the HR23, if they had any in stock. Sure enough he showed up with a brown box, and a shiny new HR23 in hand!
> >
> > My HR20 kept locking up with software updates, so DTV replaced it for me/QUOTE]
> >
> ...


----------



## dave2323 (Dec 29, 2008)

richierich said:


> If you really want an HR23-700 then I would call Directv before the installers arrive and get their number from Directv and then call the head installer or dispatcher and tell them that you want an HR23. If they have it you will get it but if not they may come with something else regardless of what the CSR told you.
> 
> Many times my installer was not told specifically of things that I had requested and I had to call back to have them insert it into the order to ensure that the installer knows what I want and will get credit for that in the installation.


I'll try this. I've got an installer coming out Jan. 9 to add an HD DVR,dish etc. I called D* today to get the installer's number. The CSR said all she had was the name of the company. I'll call them, make the request and see what happens when they come out. Will report back.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Normally, the CSR has the name and number of the installer and they should have provided you with that number. They can definitely get that number as the installer is obligated to give Directv their number before a contract is signed.


----------



## dave2323 (Dec 29, 2008)

richierich said:


> Normally, the CSR has the name and number of the installer and they should have provided you with that number. They can definitely get that number as the installer is obligated to give Directv their number before a contract is signed.


And that's what I thought. But when I asked the her for the number she was clueless. Only had the name of the company. Even took a few minutes to look for it, at least made a good showing of doing it. I had to look them up online to find the regional office I think the installer will be coming from. Didn't have time to call them today.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> Yes, but honestly I believe that most people will find this arrangement to be more beneficial .. and besides the per-month cost is the same.


Oh I agree.....just wasn't sure if the person thought maybe he owned it outright.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Make sure you have your order number handy to give to the installer that you think will be coming to your house so the company can verify that they are indeed the installer that will show up. Then ask if they have the HR23 available and explain that is what you want and nothing else.


----------



## fogtop (Jan 1, 2009)

I really dislike the way d* does business. We all find this ridiculous and yet put up with it anyway. After getting a new HD capable TV I planned an upgrade from my r15-300. When I made the call I requested the 'most up-to-date receiver available.' The CSR added this to the work order. When the installer showed up (two hours late on Christmas Eve day) he had an HR20 in an open box. He showed me that my request was in fact on the work order, but that's all he had in the truck. He called 'the warehouse' and they did have hr22 units available... So they just didn't feel like bringing one? I could schedule another install appointment -- first available? mid January -- if I wanted, and maybe I would get the hr22 then. Or I could get whatever unit I want from a retail channel, and call for another appointment once I have it in hand. I sent him on his way. They were going to charge me $199 for the hr 20 anyway! I've been a directv customer for about 10 years. The HR23s don't seem to be available retail yet so I still have time to consider this mess... and I am seriously considering dropping directv, but the alternatives don't seem to be much better.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

fogtop said:


> I really dislike the way d* does business. We all find this ridiculous and yet put up with it anyway.


"We" are a small percentage .. most folks would probably move up to HD with the HR20 and think nothing of it. You've made the choice to hold out for specific hardware which is why you don't have equipment yet.


----------



## Mike Al (Sep 24, 2007)

I just had an HR21-100 die. When the tech came out he replaced it with a brand new HR23-700 for which I was very happy. I asked him how long they have had them in the warehouse and he said they just came in for the 1st time last week. In fact he said mine was the only one on his truck. On the job before mine he gave out 2 HR21-100's so go figure.


----------



## todd1010 (Dec 27, 2008)

Well DirectTV showed up today to do a new install and they must not want my business because they didn't send the HR-23 boxes they sent HR-22.

I specifically told them that in order for me to sign a 2 year agreement they would need to send out the HR-23's. I confirmed this with 3 reps and I told them that I didn't want to waste anyones time so unless they sent those to not bother. 

So I guess I'm staying with cable. I'd like to try Direct but there seems to be a problem relaying information to the installers and wasting their time.

I'll give it another shot some other time.


----------



## opie168 (Jun 15, 2008)

todd1010 said:


> Well DirectTV showed up today to do a new install and they must not want my business because they didn't send the HR-23 boxes they sent HR-22.
> 
> I specifically told them that in order for me to sign a 2 year agreement they would need to send out the HR-23's. I confirmed this with 3 reps and I told them that I didn't want to waste anyones time so unless they sent those to not bother.
> 
> ...


Wow all you had to do is call and find out the Installers phone # and then call them and tell them that. They more than likely would of waited to do the install till they got HR23's in themselves or helped ya out somehow since you would be also saving their time so they dont have to come out there and wast a trip.
Your loss I guess.


----------



## w3syt (Feb 17, 2006)

I just inquired (email) about my buying an HR-22 (or 23 if available) at Bestbuy or Weaknees and returning my H20. He said I would get nothing back for the H20. Of course I realize that I might do better on the phone.

Us picky, picky guys.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I walked into Best Buy to get my HR22


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

todd1010 said:


> Well DirectTV showed up today to do a new install and they must not want my business because they didn't send the HR-23 boxes they sent HR-22.
> 
> I specifically told them that in order for me to sign a 2 year agreement they would need to send out the HR-23's. I confirmed this with 3 reps and I told them that I didn't want to waste anyones time so unless they sent those to not bother.
> 
> ...


Well, I explained to you to call the Directv Installer and you obviously ignored my info so I guess you are stuck with cable. All you had to do was get the number and call. I did and my installer doesn't have them yet. I'm amazed that you couldn't understand what we were saying. The CSRs have no control over what DVR you get. Only the Installer and if he doesn't have it you won't get it.

That is why I choose to wait until I can VERIFY that MY INSTALLER actually has the HR23 in stock so I can be CERTAIN that I will get it.


----------



## todd1010 (Dec 27, 2008)

DirectTV told me they would call ahead and confirm the appointment, that's why I didn't call. 

When do you guys think the HR-23 will be sent out without asking for that particular model? I believe I'll just wait as I'm pretty happy with Comcast HD cable and to me DirectTV works out to just as expensive when all is said and done.


----------



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

Got a HR23 2 weeks ago. Called D and told them my R15 was a pos, so they said I was a preferred customer so they gave me one for free... 

But it came DOA, but the tech had another, but that one was DOA as well, 2nd tuner would not record. They shipped me a 3rd HR23, slapped her in last weekend and she actually works this time..


----------



## fogtop (Jan 1, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> "We" are a small percentage .. most folks would probably move up to HD with the HR20 and think nothing of it. You've made the choice to hold out for specific hardware which is why you don't have equipment yet.


That's one way of looking at it. Another way would be to say that I don't have the equipment yet because D* doesn't have a reasonable way for those customers who _do_ have a preference for, say, a unit with an ethernet capability, to have that preference satisfied. I expressed that preference, was willing to pay for it (even when others, apparently, are upgrading without cost) and now I am complaining about the result in a perhaps naive hope that complaints like mine may one day add up and they will treat people in more fair, uniform and predictable manner.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

fogtop said:


> I really dislike the way d* does business. We all find this ridiculous and yet put up with it anyway.


You have to learn to use the system the way it is designed whether or not you like the way it works. I think that it would be nice if Directv had a better way of allowing us to specify what DVR we want but it creates more work for the CSRs to do their job right and the installer to do his job right.

I explained on one service call to the Directv that I had a bad Sat "C" LNB and the installer didn't even show up with one on his truck and told me I shouldn't have my dish on the roof. I told him that is where Directv put it and that is where it is going to stay. I told him if he was afraid of going up on the roof he should be selling used cars.


----------



## babzog (Sep 20, 2006)

Bought my HR22 at BB and asked for a rebate to cover the cost. Got it for free and even got some free programming upgrades to (temporarily) showcase HD content.


----------



## fishepa (Sep 1, 2006)

I love all of the different responses you get in these types of threads. Some people are charged $199, some $99, some get them totally for free. Blind luck.


----------



## TheRemedy (Jul 3, 2008)

After a stressful grueling 4 hour DTV HD upgrade and I got 2 HR23-700 today. Waited a year for the SL3 and I mentioned this fact to DTV and they offered 2 DVR no charge (2yr commitment).


----------



## oscar madison (Aug 14, 2007)

Read on this thread about the differences of capacity between the HR22/23 and the HR 21, so when the installer came yesterday I requested an HR 22 or HR 23. He assured me that all HD DVRs have the same capacity. Ugh! It's not every day I'm lied to and I know it.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Installers assume everybody is Ignorant of the Facts. That is why with this great forum we know better because we have access to more facts and info than either the Installers or CSRs have.


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

Bought HR22 at BestBuy to replace R15.


----------



## Denman (Jan 12, 2008)

Picked up a HR22 at Costco installed and works fine (first HD DVR from Direct) for me.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

oscar madison said:


> Read on this thread about the differences of capacity between the HR22/23 and the HR 21, so when the installer came yesterday I requested an HR 22 or HR 23. He assured me that all HD DVRs have the same capacity. Ugh! It's not every day I'm lied to and I know it.


Keep reading and you'll come to understand that the installer probably didn't know any better.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Just bought an HR23-700 today from an authorized dealer and Directv gave me a $99 Credit towards the cost of it. Thanks Directv for keeping a long & loyal customer happy.


----------



## bighoopla (Jan 4, 2009)

richierich said:


> You can always get the phone number of the installer from Directv and call them to see exactly when they expect to be there and then ask them if they have an HR22 or HR23 and if they do they will bring it with them and install it.
> 
> But you have to let them know ahead of time what you want and usually if possible they will acommodate you.


I upgraded to HD service last Sunday and this(read the quote above) is what I did. I asked them to bring me a brand new HR-22 last Sunday, and they did.

I now regret my request. I didn't know there was an HR23 that claims to have better picture and sound.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

richierich said:


> Just bought an HR23-700 today from an authorized dealer and Directv gave me a $99 Credit towards the cost of it. Thanks Directv for keeping a long & loyal customer happy.


Where did you buy your HR23? I PM'd you but got no response.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

bighoopla said:


> I now regret my request. I didn't know there was an HR23 that claims to have better picture and sound.


You have no reason to regret your decision. I have 3 generations of the HR2x in my house and all perform equally well and without any noticeable differences in picture or audio quality - I have an HR20 and HR23 connected via hdmi to my main system and if there's any difference, it's not easily noticeable.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

fishepa said:


> I love all of the different responses you get in these types of threads. Some people are charged $199, some $99, some get them totally for free. Blind luck.


It isn't blind luck at all. It's a LOT more based on your account history, especially your record of paying your bill by the due date. If there are two customers, one who pays their bill on time and one who pays the day before they shut off the service, but everything else is the same, the first customer will likely get a discounted or free upgrade, and the second customer will have to pay full price.


----------

